# Dishwasher has no power and standing water



## MasonC (Jul 31, 2014)

I made a huge mistake and bought used appliances that came with free roach eggs that decided to hatch en mass months later. In trying to combat them before they take over the house we have done every thing humanly possible, including cleaning out the appliances (no point in buying new ones as the roaches are in the house now, we need to kill them all) inside and out. They were in the inner door panel and the electrical housing. We cleaned it out and sprayed in side (though I didn't think we got the electrics). I say this though to say there is a chance we got that wet with bug spray. Shortly after, we were running it, empty, and it stopped mid cycle with water standing in the bottom and no power. The outlet is fine, but it has no power. I'd love to salvage this one since it will apparently be months until we get the all clear from the pest control company and there is no point in bringing in new appliances for them to hide in. 

I'm wondering what is the best way to drain the water so I am not feeding these freaking creatures and also, hoping anyone has suggestions on what the problem may be. 

Thank you so much! 

It's a Whirlpool DU915PWPS2


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Check out repairclinic.com


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow. Sorry to hear about that.

As per your post, started happening right after you sprayed everything down. It would appear you got the electronics wet somehow. Unplug it and let it dry out a couple days.

As for removing the standing water. First unplug it, lay plenty of towels on the floor to catch the water, open door to it's normal position and remove bottom rack, scoop out remaining water with small cup (or use a shop vac set-up for water), when you can't scoop anymore use a towel or sponge to get remaining water out. Let it dry out for awhile, use a fan/hair dryer to speed up the drying process. Then plug it in and try again. Just a suggestion.

If no better, as mentioned above, go to repairclinic.com and type in your model number for further advice/suggestions. They also sell parts.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Most dish washers will drain completely if you simply get the (entire) hose lower than the pump (putting it on the floor will do it) Drain what you can with a cup and sponge then place the hose on the floor. Have a mop standing by.

If it's anything like my old whirpool, there is a thermal fuse situated just over the control board inside the door. If it gets too hot it blows and has to be replaced. It acts like there is no power at all to the machine. (Mine blew twice before I got sick of whirlpool and replaced it with a real dishwasher.)

You can test it by removing it and running a simple continuity test on it. New ones cost about $25 and come in a kit with extension wires to move it a little further away from the control board (which kind of suggests a design flaw in the original equipment  )

It looks something like this:


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

best way to remove standing water in a dishwasher is a shop vac, they are my best friend in situations like this.


----------

